# Cook Off Cooler



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 8, 2006)

http://www.yachtsee.com/cruzincooler.htm No party should be lacking one of these. Or a cook off for that mater.


----------



## JohnnyReb (May 8, 2006)

heh, check this out


http://www.wltx.com/fyi/fyi.aspx?storyid=37691


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> heh, check this out
> 
> 
> http://www.wltx.com/fyi/fyi.aspx?storyid=37691


LMAO!  I wonder if I could be arrested if I was mowing _MY_ lawn while drunk...


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

I'd get arrested everytime I cut the grass or jumped on the Wrangler!  #-o


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2avkelzs]LMAO!  I wonder if I could be arrested if I was mowing _MY_ lawn while drunk...


according to this article you can be arrested in your own back yard.  needless to say this concerns me a bit.

"Holmes says even if you're in your own backyard and your drunk on any type of vehicle, you can be arrested for operating a vehicle impaired."[/quote:2avkelzs]
That's BS.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

I have a hard time believing I could be arrested on my mower in my yard for driving impaired too.  Maybe one the the coppers we have on this board will chime in..


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> crazyhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't go in the street :!: 


Pigs, that is one fine lookin' beer totin' machine, do you have one?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> crazyhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if you were naked!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The Joker":orado252][quote=crazyhorse]heh said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.wltx.com/fyi/fyi.aspx?storyid=37691[/url]
> ...



Only if you were naked![/quoterado252]
 :grin:  :grin:     [-X


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The Joker":52h6b9oj][quote=crazyhorse]heh said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.wltx.com/fyi/fyi.aspx?storyid=37691[/url]
> ...



Only if you were naked![/quote:52h6b9oj] :ack:  :faint:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Would it help if I wore a Speedo?  :ack:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Would it help if I wore a Speedo?  :ack:  :lmao:



God help us all!


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Would it help if I wore a Speedo?  :ack:  :lmao:


I am not going to sleep a wink tonight, quit it


----------

